# Mt Baldy group ride



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

So who else is doing the Mt. Baldy group ride this Sat, June 2nd besides me and about 30 other people?


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

What are the details?


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I am SO there. Where are you planning on posing? At the Lodge?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

innie.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

-CM- said:


> What are the details?



Date: Saturday, June 2nd
Time: 7:45am meet; 8:00am roll (it could be hot that day, so closer to the day, I will check the forecast and tinker with the time if need be!)
Meet Location: Encanto Park, 751 Encanto Pkwy, Duarte
Mileage: Approx. 70 roundtrip (we will have to climb up and return on Hwy 39 and Little GMR (GRR) if Big GMR is closed that day)
Elevation: Approx. 5,000 ft
Water Stops: At least three - East Fork on the way up and way back, and in Baldy Village. If you'd like to be a Fred and wear your camelback proudly, please do! I may join you if it's hot that day! Regardless, I am a Fred...
Route: http://www.bikeforums.net/showpost.p...&postcount=302
Pace/Type of Ride: Baldy isn't easy, but this is more a "social" ride than a training ride. No one will be dropped, but as with all rides, please know your level and come prepared.
Lunch: We can grab a snack in the village before descending and then lunch at Green Onion after unless those coming are starving and want to eat lunch at the lodge – also depending on time.

Joining the Pity-fest:
MErider
Spingineer + 1 (??)
Ronjon +1
Road Fix
Indolent58
Grumpy Pig
Go_Fast (mehbee)
Bitingduck (mehbee)
Magicant
Happytime
Mkadam
Jsigone
Chucklehead
Mr. Beanz (if he doesn't win the lottery + possible buddy)
Inked in Pink
NYGirl777
TCR
GreggK
Davesanyyz
TBrown
Cole 505
Nacy333


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I am The Edge said:


> innie.


Damn, maybe I should reconsider... you know how I hate competition.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm still in!
So is anyone else from Roadbikereview.com doing this ride? You guys need to represent!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

magicant said:


> Where are you planning on posing? At the Lodge?


Yes, while waiting for some of the riders riding all the way up to the lifts. I'll be posing with a few others at the lodge over some potato skins and coffee.


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

What kind of grade percentages are we talking?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Evoracer said:


> What kind of grade percentages are we talking?


Nothing too steep, 5 to 8% up to Baldy Village. From Baldy Village some will continue to climb the extra 4+ miles up to the ski lifts area which is extremely steep. The majority of us will not ride up to the lifts.


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

Thanks George, I tend to blowup pretty fast on long stretches of 12% or greater. I'd like to join you BF crazies at some point on a ride.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I rode GMR from Sierra Madre last night to the top and it was open. The gate is still closed, but the work seems to have stopped and the equipment is gone from where they were repairing the wash out.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I rode up GMR just to the top last Sat. Fresh stripes, the road is ready for opening any day soon, seems like....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! What a ride! I think we had over 30 people show up for the ride. Lots of climbing.....over 5,000 ft in about 30 miles to Baldy Village.....and then back down GMR. There was virtually no traffic at all.
We had both Roadbikereview and Bikeforum members show up for this ride. Very cool...


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i had an outstanding time!

i'm so tired i can't relax and sleep though....maybe i need more beer.

good riding with you roadfix, as always.


----------

